# tri colour mice



## cloverstud (Apr 21, 2009)

I was browsing web last night just for something to do and came across a site called 
http://www.simonsrodents.co.uk
and if you look on the latest news tab at the top of the page 
it says that they have got tri coloured mice   
I don't know if they are real tri coloured mice or just broken tans/sables 
but its quite exciting 
only problem is I have heard some not so good comments about simons rodents on other forums , but I have never dealt with them so I couyldn't judge
but I just thought it was intresting


----------



## Paul (Jan 3, 2009)

Interesting - I think it would be worth checking out. I'm sure I've come across them on the reptile side before but have no recollection on reputation.


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Ive heard some really horrible things about them, hope they werent true


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I have heard nothing but bad things about that company. I am 100% sure they will be broken tans or something similar, since we don't have the genes required for tricolours in the UK. A couple of people have made what have been dubbed tricolours (though not genetically) but that was 2 people in the whole of Europe and only after years of breeding. This company just sell poor animals for inflated prices from what I am told. It would be funny to email them for a photo of the 'tricolours' though :lol:


----------



## cloverstud (Apr 21, 2009)

:lol: Iagree with cait.


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

Simons rodents sell in MASS for live and also feeders, the quality seems to be - unfortunately, the same through-out.... i'll say one thing.. when a greedy snake refuses to eat em.. :shock:


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Okay ive just emailed them to see if i can get a picture of these mice.

Ive got a auto message back saying no one will be in the office till Monday 11th :S


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Okay ive just emailed them to see if i can get a picture of these mice.
> 
> Ive got a auto message back saying no one will be in the office till Monday 11th :S


I also sent an email asking for a picture when this post was started but have received nothing back.


----------



## Dawson Mice (Oct 3, 2008)

Also heard nothing but bad things about SimonsRodents, wouldnt touch them with a barge pole


----------



## Obi-Don (May 13, 2009)

What do they mean by "tri-coloured"? I have a mouse that has three colors on it.


----------

